# 27 Reasons Why Parents Shouldn't Text...



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/reasons-why-parents-shouldnt-be-allowed-to-text

Numbers 19 and 20 are hilarious!  


I've tagged Beverly, and the mods to check out the link for it's content.  Some of the wording is 'risque'.


----------



## Lucie (Sep 19, 2013)

LOL! My dad is hilarious texting. I send him pics from time-to-time and wish him a good day. And he just sends blank text messages or says, "Ok." 

Me: Dad, I love you.
Dad: Ok
Me: Did you get my pic?
Dad: I need help with the washing machine. 
Me: Did you get my pic?
Dad: Ok.
Me: I guess you find my pic ugly?
Dad: *blank text*

I love that weirdo!


----------



## LiftedUp (Sep 19, 2013)

Lucie said:


> LOL! My dad is hilarious texting. I send him pics from time-to-time and wish him a good day. And he just sends blank text messages or says, "Ok."
> 
> Me: Dad, I love you.
> Dad: Ok
> ...



This is my mother 

She will respond "Ok" or talk about something else that has nothing to do with what I texted her about!

The worse is when text something that I'm excited about and she responds "Ok".


----------



## Lucie (Sep 19, 2013)

LiftedUp, our parents were cut from the same cloth. Hahahaha!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm crying!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

Lucie said:


> LOL! My dad is hilarious texting. I send him pics from time-to-time and wish him a good day. And he just sends blank text messages or says, "Ok."
> 
> Me: Dad, I love you.
> Dad: Ok
> ...





LiftedUp said:


> This is my mother
> 
> She will respond "Ok" or talk about something else that has nothing to do with what I texted her about!
> 
> The worse is when text something that I'm excited about and she responds "Ok".





Lucie said:


> LiftedUp, our parents were cut from the same cloth. Hahahaha!





Pat Mahurr said:


> I'm crying!



I couldn't resist sharing this.     

LucieLoo12 ... Your Dad is adorable.     "Ok'

I won't even tell you which one "I am" with my son and daughter.    

It took me forever to understand what they meant by 'RU' or 4U or TTYL and to this very day, I still type out the full words.  Abbreviations are dangerous for me.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 19, 2013)

My mom just got a new phone with a keyboard just so she could learn to text. She writes texts like they're letters. "Dear LivingInPeace, I hope this finds you well...." But she's 82 so I let it slide


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

LivingInPeace said:


> My mom just got a new phone with a keyboard just so she could learn to text. She writes texts like they're letters. "Dear LivingInPeace, I hope this finds you well...." But she's 82 so I let it slide



 LivingInPeace....Awwwww, your 'Mom' sounds adorable.  

I'm not 82 but I write out texts to my son and daughter all the time.  

I think it's job related because I work with contracts and I have to 'guard' every word in spelling and in content.   If I start to abbreviate, it might slip when I'm working...  

For your Mom...


----------



## Lucie (Sep 19, 2013)

OMG @DearLivingInPeace, that is so eloquent. I love that! Tell your mom to text me too! LOL!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

Okay... I confess    This one is me.


----------



## naturalfinally (Sep 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay... I confess    This one is me.



Hilarious!!!  Lawd, this was too funny!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

naturalfinally said:


> Hilarious!!!  Lawd, this was too funny!!



Took me a while to realize that the camera lens was 'behind' my fingers.


----------



## Laela (Sep 19, 2013)

!!!






LivingInPeace said:


> My mom just got a new phone with a keyboard just so she could learn to text. *She writes texts like they're letters*. "Dear LivingInPeace, I hope this finds you well...." But she's 82 so I let it slide



Shimmie, thanks for sharing those.. I can relate on either end. LOL
My mom sends me texts all the time and it'll bing 2-3 times 'cause like LIvingInPeace, it's like a letter...she texts how she talks, and it comes over in parts.. lol
My nieces and nephews don't think I'm hip enough to text them. But, whatever... ~shrugs~

thanks for the laughs!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, my mom just makes up her own abbreviations and waits to text back when I'm in a meeting or something lol.


----------



## Kalani (Sep 19, 2013)

My sides hurt!! Dad signing off as the deadly moth and mom mistaking Britney Spears for Kim Jong-il are my favs! Honorable mention to the epi pen, lol. Poor kids being traumatized by the embaressing mistakes.


----------



## momi (Sep 19, 2013)

LivingInPeace said:


> My mom just got a new phone with a keyboard just so she could learn to text. She writes texts like they're letters. "Dear LivingInPeace, I hope this finds you well...." But she's 82 so I let it slide



This is so sweet


----------



## momi (Sep 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Okay... I confess    This one is me.




LOL!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

Laela said:


> !!!
> 
> Shimmie, thanks for sharing those.. I can relate on either end. LOL
> My mom sends me texts all the time and it'll bing 2-3 times 'cause like LIvingInPeace, it's like a letter...she texts how she talks, and it comes over in parts.. lol
> ...



I can relate to both sides as well...  

I'm still responding to the first message and my babies are sending me messages numbers 3, 4 and 5.  The group texts are the ones I really have to try and keep up with.     

I'm still in my first reply and I have to  add to the text message "Hold up... I'm tryna' catch up.        My son laughs at me so hard that he cries.   That's so wrong        I love my grown up babies, though.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

momi said:


> LOL!!!!!



I know momi.... It took me a while (like a month of 'minutes') to keep my fingers away from the camera lens on the phone.   I have sooooooo many pictures in my older cameral phones with the palms of my hands and / or my fingers... no kidding...  

But hey, I had my nails 'did'


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

dtachi said:


> My sides hurt!! Dad signing off as the deadly moth and mom mistaking Britney Spears for Kim Jong-il are my favs! Honorable mention to the epi pen, lol. Poor kids being traumatized by the embaressing mistakes.



Parents have a lot of fun teasing their teenagers with these texts.  I believe it's payback for those high rates of 5000 plus text messages and data usage a month that their teens pile up.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yeah, my mom just makes up her own abbreviations and waits to text back when I'm in a meeting or something lol.



Beauty, I can only imagine.  Sometimes I may use the proper abbreviations and it throws my kids so far off track.   They'll text back "Mom... what are you saying ! ? !  We can't relate to that, it's not text talk.


----------



## momi (Sep 19, 2013)

Just clicked the link...


Some of these are a little risque' -


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

momi said:


> Just clicked the link...
> 
> 
> Some of these are a little risque' -



I just read them in total and I may have to delete the link and post the cleaner ones.  

I'll check with beverly and Supergirl if it should be deleted.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Hilarious!

Shimmie

I think they're fine. 

Laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## momi (Sep 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I just read them in total and I may have to delete the link and post the cleaner ones.
> 
> I'll check with beverly and Supergirl if it should be deleted.



No not delete worthy 

I was just personally convicted.  Carry on Sis.  :Rose:


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Beauty, I can only imagine.  Sometimes I may use the proper abbreviations and it throws my kids so far off track.   They'll text back "Mom... what are you saying ! ? !  We can't relate to that, it's not text talk.



 Yeah, my uncle got a txt from my mom the other day, "LMK," and he was like, "Beauty, what is your mama saying?"  Sad part is ... I knew, "Let Me Know."


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Shimmie
> 
> ...



Supergirl, thank you so much for responding.  

I saw so much of myself in these text messages, I blurred over the '' ones.  :blush3:    

My son and daughter will NEVER see these, due to the 'language'   

Actually so they won't point me out and start teasing me.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yeah, my uncle got a txt from my mom the other day, "LMK," and he was like, "Beauty, what is your mama saying?"  Sad part is ... I knew, "Let Me Know."



   Beauty, I was still trying to figure out 'TY' and GM and LU2.  

My son and daughter will start off in the morning, GM Mom... I thought it was a typo until they told me it was 'Good Morning'.    And Thank you and Love u 2.... at least it was love they were sending me.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2013)

momi said:


> No not delete worthy
> 
> I was just personally convicted.  Carry on Sis.  :Rose:



Thanks momi and I apologize to anyone who was either offended or convicted, by my oversight.   :Rose:


----------



## momi (Sep 20, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks momi and I apologize to anyone who was either offended or convicted, by my oversight.   :Rose:




Shimmie you are so gracious. 


Oh Boy.  I definitely could have worded my comment better. 

I was about to share on my FB page because the examples posted were so funny. When I clicked I realized that it wasn't appropriate for my FB audience... that's all.  

 I know it is never your intention to offend.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2013)

Most were funny to me. I'm over here giggling shaking bed while SO sleep lol


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 20, 2013)

That made me laugh so hard


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2013)

momi said:


> Shimmie you are so gracious.
> 
> 
> Oh Boy.  I definitely could have worded my comment better.
> ...



   

A number of those texts are about me and my babies....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Most were funny to me. I'm over here giggling shaking bed while SO sleep lol





Rae81 said:


> That made me laugh so hard



   You can't help but laugh at these.  And these parents are innocently serious about their faux paus....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 20, 2013)

momi said:


> Just clicked the link...
> 
> 
> Some of these are a little risque' -





Shimmie said:


> Thanks @momi and I apologize to anyone who was either offended or convicted, by my oversight.   :Rose:





Hilarious!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hilarious!



I know... right?   But it was one of my dearly beloved sisters in Christ who SENT US this in an email.         I 'skipped' through it found so many funny ones that were 'me', that I ran in here and posted the link.  

I even shared it with my bosses and the entire office here.   Five of them are Saved... and they've been laughing the whole time.     And this was before I knew it was 'risque'.


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember when my mom finally upgraded and got a phone with texting. I sent her the first message, "I love you!" 

and an hour later she texted back: "Who is this???"

I told her it was me, and then she told me that she hated texts and to just call her.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 20, 2013)

Galadriel said:


> I remember when my mom finally upgraded and got a phone with texting. I sent her the first message, "I love you!"
> 
> and an hour later she texted back: "Who is this???"
> 
> I told her it was me, and then she told me that she hated texts and to just call her.



Galadriel... that's me.     I'm the one who texts folks back with "Who is this?"   

I'll get a message that says:  "Happy Mother's Day" or Happy Birthday, I love you", or Merry Christmas...    And I'll text back, "Who are you?"   

A couple of times, they'd reply back with "Who are YOU?"


----------



## stephluv (Sep 23, 2013)

this was too cute! I needed to read those on the cold Monday morning!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2013)

stephluv said:


> this was too cute! I needed to read those on the cold Monday morning!



I know stephluv... however leave to me to be 'risque' ...


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 24, 2013)

When my mom first texted me I told my ENTIRE department!! I was shocked that she actually sent me *A* text. I responded with several texts. However, when I talked to her later she was actually quite upset with me. Not for telling my department but because it takes her a while to text so my incoming texts prohibited her from sending back a reply!!   

Her texts are sometimes like this


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> When my mom first texted me I told my ENTIRE department!! I was shocked that she actually sent me *A* text. I responded with several texts. However, when I talked to her later she was actually quite upset with me. Not for telling my department but because it takes her a while to text so my incoming texts prohibited her from sending back a reply!!
> 
> Her texts are sometimes like this



Awwwwww delitefulmane... please give your mom a huge hug from me.  She 'texts' (sounds) like a true sweetheart.   

:blowkiss:


----------

